# Vehicle security systems



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind would you recommend and can you post a link? I haven't seen anyone mention a wheel lock-same as what the city puts on your tire when you owe money on parking tickets. What do you think?


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine usually smells like plumbing stuff which is a deterant. I don't have much of a problem in most places. I will take extra security measures in certain neighborhoods.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Large mean tempered dogs work really well.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What kind would you recommend and can you post a link? I haven't seen anyone mention a wheel lock-same as what the city puts on your tire when you owe money on parking tickets. What do you think?


 You mean those parking boots...I have two. They work great, with a parking boot on....it makes your vehicle more difficult to be towed by the parking nazi or a thieft. I have gotten many parking tickets before but never got towed because the boots, one on the rear and one on front installed make them have to wait for a large flatbed..by that time I'm done with my call, run to my van and take the ticket graciously while smirking at the tow driver. Parking tickets in my area are built into the overhead of each job.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Best deterrent is have all your plumbers get a ccw license .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

All out trucks have Cargo deadbolt locks http://www.cargovanlocks.com/CargoLockElectronicDeadBoltLock.aspx I had a youth, smash out my cab window but he still couldn't get into the back at all since I have a bulk head and the back and side doors have the deadbolts which only open by remote.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*seeel cage mesh wire*

I never worry about being towed..or about having the whole truck stolen... 

that steering wheel lock is a good idea for that.
perhaps I should get one of them. for my home......


I only worried about getting my tools stolen...

we have heavy duty sheets of steel cage wire
bolted to all windows on sides and back of our ford trucks.. 

I have torn off the inner finger locks, so if they were to get inside the truck they cant unlock the doors without a key

also we have a wall that separates the front from the back area of the truck..


The mesh wire looks like what they use in prison transport busess , I think when they see that cage on the windows, 

it scares them away... it must remind them of their last trip up river:laughing::laughing: .


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

<-- See avatar


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

9mm, I have something probably no one has ever considered, are you ready, you know that signal indicator you pull in to flash your driving lights, or you push down for right turn signal and push up for left etc..................... Well that is a kill switch, you can not start any of our trucks unless you click the brights, along with alarm systems wired into the horn so they sound different from all the rest, they tried to steel one of my trucks, they tried all night, even had a bucket full of tools and a hammer, could not figure out the kill switch, cost 40.00 to install


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*That Is A Great Idea....*



hulihan said:


> 9mm, I have something probably no one has ever considered, are you ready, you know that signal indicator you pull in to flash your driving lights, or you push down for right turn signal and push up for left etc..................... Well that is a kill switch, you can not start any of our trucks unless you click the brights, along with alarm systems wired into the horn so they sound different from all the rest, they tried to steel one of my trucks, they tried all night, even had a bucket full of tools and a hammer, could not figure out the kill switch, cost 40.00 to install


 
I am gonna have to look into that ..

if they dont know where to find the kill switch, its all just a waste of time for them... thats too simple.....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

hulihan said:


> 9mm, I have something probably no one has ever considered, are you ready, you know that signal indicator you pull in to flash your driving lights, or you push down for right turn signal and push up for left etc..................... Well that is a kill switch, you can not start any of our trucks unless you click the brights, along with alarm systems wired into the horn so they sound different from all the rest, they tried to steel one of my trucks, they tried all night, even had a bucket full of tools and a hammer, could not figure out the kill switch, cost 40.00 to install


We have considered it now.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a simple alarm. Out on jobs I use the alarm. I have a home office so at night I use a 12 ga shotgun with a weapon light on it and the alarm. 00 buckshot. Here we can protect our homes and property with lethal force.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have a simple alarm. Out on jobs I use the alarm. I have a home office so at night I use a 12 ga shotgun with a weapon light on it. 00 buckshot. Here we can protect our homes and property with lethal force.


Florida too. At home or in the public.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What kind would you recommend and can you post a link? I haven't seen anyone mention a wheel lock-same as what the city puts on your tire when you owe money on parking tickets. What do you think?


 
I use a Kimber 45 security system , laser guided, compact and handy. When it is implemented it works very well......I'm just sayin'


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I have a simple alarm. Out on jobs I use the alarm. I have a home office so at night I use a 12 ga shotgun with a weapon light on it and the alarm. 00 buckshot. Here we can protect our homes and property with lethal force.


 Texas?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

If you want to catch the Ba***rd, get one with a pager and silent alarm. But keep out of the underground parking. And I recommend you bring a weapon with you when it goes off and you head back to your truck. 

If not, in this day and age, horn honking or siren wailing is no guarantee. These crackheads just don't care.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have a simple alarm. Out on jobs I use the alarm. I have a home office so at night I use a 12 ga shotgun with a weapon light on it and the alarm. 00 buckshot. Here we can protect our homes and property with lethal force.


In Canada I'd get at least four times the prison sentence than the Ba***rd ripping me off. Go figure.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I wouldn't shoot anyone unless I hafta. My tools are not worth me living with that for the rest of my life. My luck it would be some 16 yr old punk who made a bad decision. Justified or not I wouldn't wanna kill somebody over a cordless drill or some scrap copper,but you neva know what they will do if you confront them and the cops take too long to arrive. Its not crackheads around here its worse...METH. They stay up for days and ramble around all night.....they are FEARLESS.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm on meth...otrexate. It's low doses of chemo used to treat rheumatoid arthritis. And as I lay here in pain, it's not working. :furious:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I wouldn't shoot anyone unless I hafta. My tools are not worth me living with that for the rest of my life. My luck it would be some 16 yr old punk who made a bad decision. Justified or not I wouldn't wanna kill somebody over a cordless drill or some scrap copper,but you neva know what they will do if you confront them and the cops take too long to arrive. Its not crackheads around here its worse...METH. They stay up for days and ramble around all night.....they are FEARLESS.


Master, yes, you are absolutely right. I use the term crackhead universally. Killing no, scaring yes, but in Canada simply brandishing a gun is a heavy-duty crime even when defending yourself, others or your property. The laws are extremely strict in regards to locking of the fire arm, location of ammunition, etc., etc.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I googled truck kill switches...*

I found the kill switches for sale on google for 14 bucks each with instructions..

I am going to get a couple next week for my trucks...not a bad idea at all.. for 28 bucks.....

It would just make me sick to walk out to find my truck missing .....the tools are replaceable, but the whole truck is another level of trouble to get it replaced and the time and effort to get set up the way you want....

I too have that special "lead repellant " in my truck.... My nickle plated 13round 9mm..

I am always doing vacant home winterizations and it is just a fact of life to carry one into a vacant building..

nothing feels worse than being down in a dark basement, draining down the water heater and someone comes in the front door...

I have gone to battle stations 2 times. over the last 8 years... and they always seem to respect Mister 9.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the pager type silent alarm.
I have one of those I bought years ago and have installed it in several different vehicles.
One of the features of the alarm I use is a motion sensor,
With that I can leave a window open and if someone reaches in it goes off...

Is that considered entrapment or, baiting?:whistling2:

Peace through superior firepower....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Master, yes, you are absolutely right. I use the term crackhead universally. Killing no, scaring yes, but in Canada simply brandishing a gun is a heavy-duty crime even when defending yourself, others or your property. The laws are extremely strict in regards to locking of the fire arm, location of ammunition, etc., etc.


"The threat of deadly force does not constitute the use of deadly force" here..The threat of use would be enough in most cases. I was in law enforcement. And found this to be true..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a true story.
Here a guy out in a rural area had his home broken into about 4 times. One day he was coming down his long driveway and about 100 yards from his house he saw a man runing out of his house with things in his hands. The old man jumped out of his truck and shot the guy in the back with a 30-06 rifle killing him. The mans family called for the old man to be arrested...the rest of the community threatend to raise hell if they arrested him. No charges where filed. Shortly after the law was changed to allow for deadly force to be used to protect your home and property WITHOUT having to be in fear of your own life. Bottom line is the community is tired of dealing with dope heads robbing and stealing and the cops even admit they cant do anything to stop it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I think we drifted off the alarm topic..I would go on all day about gun rights, but it might offend some....I'm just sayin'


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's my thread so threaddrift away. I say unless you are willing to take a life, then you shouldn't have a gun. If you're not willing to pull the trigger, then you showing the weapon, escalated the situation to a dangerous level. Here's a couple scenarios for you to think about.

A-Someone is breaking into your truck and you discover him and he runs off with some of your tools.

B-Someone is breaking into your truck and you discover him and point a gun at his head and tell him to get down. He now sees you threatning his life and decides that wrestling you for the gun is a viable option. Since you're not trained in CQB, he gets the gun and decides to eliminate the threat-you.

Point being, owning a gun doesn't mean that you're qualified to use a gun. You have to be trained in it's application and this means self defense as well. Plunking away at a paper target doesn't teach you what to do when someone is trying to get your gun away from you.

For those of you determined to shoot someone, you may want to look at rounds like sinterfires. They reduce pass throughs so you don't shoot someone then shoot the neighbors kid because you didn't check what was behind the target.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm just sayin I wouldn't shoot anyone running out of my truck hauling azz across my front yard with my sawzall even tho I might could be justified in doing so. Its not worth the hassel.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just thinking along the lines of some good old fashioned Whumpazz...

and a bad guy thats really glad to see the cops show up so that it stops...:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> It's my thread so threaddrift away. I say unless you are willing to take a life, then you shouldn't have a gun. If you're not willing to pull the trigger, then you showing the weapon, escalated the situation to a dangerous level. Here's a couple scenarios for you to think about.
> 
> A-Someone is breaking into your truck and you discover him and he runs off with some of your tools.
> 
> ...


I would never consider taking a life because of material possesions. But in a life threatening situation I will use every means necessary. Including lethal force..I agree about training. I was in law enforcement so I had training and experience in a lot of situations. CCW , I believe in strongly. Like you said , If your going to carry a lethal weapon or any other weapon, I would advise training. If it gets down to it training is what takes over. On the up close and personal note. If I am that close to them and need to use lethal force there wont be any talking.....I'm just sayin.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'm just thinking along the lines of some good old fashioned Whumpazz...
> 
> and a bad guy thats really glad to see the cops show up so that it stops...:laughing:


John Wayne is dead... Those days are gone..Just too dangerious these days..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Reading ALL you guys ending posts in " I'm just saying " is sending me to load my "Anti theft " equipment !!! 

PLEASE STOP ,,,,,


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My large bad tempered dog method never let me down when I had a van, and I only came out to find blood streaks on the door once.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> Reading ALL you guys ending posts in " I'm just saying " is sending me to load my "Anti theft " equipment !!!
> 
> PLEASE STOP ,,,,,


Anger problem? " I'm just sayin ' is just my light hearted phrase to say it is thought or idea that I had. And anyone can take um or leave um. And is not meant to anger anyone. If I use it again please feel free to past my post by...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*If You Draw The Gun , Be Prepaired To Use It....*

I agree about the training...

the problem with a gun is it gives you the feeling of invincibality....
till the "moment of truth".

I pulled up to my shop one time and a little mexican was half way through the back window.., he jumped out of the window but
he was cornered in the back yard
and had no where to go,,,

 I grab my 38 and go back ther to confront him,
he had his back to me when I pointed the 38 dead at him, 

at that moment you go into a 'tunnel vision" sort of effect and the world sort of stops...

 then you realise that he too could have 
either a knife or gun himself. and you both could end up dead...

I told him to get the hell out of there....which he did very quickly...

but I wont ever do that again....



..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I agree about the training...
> 
> the problem with a gun is it gives you the feeling of invincibality....
> till the "moment of truth".
> ...


 
I totally agree, If someone is fleeing, let them flee. Crisis averted. I don't even agree with high speed chases risking lives majority of the time. And I sure did not like being in one!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My large bad tempered dog method never let me down when I had a van, and I only came out to find blood streaks on the door once.


To tell you the truth I'd be more scared of that spider in your avatar than a dog. What kind of spider is that anyway, besides a killer toilet spider?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> To tell you the truth I'd be more scared of that spider in your avatar than a dog. What kind of spider is that anyway, besides a killer toilet spider?


It's a Wood Spider.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*wrong!!*



house Plumber said:


> florida Too. At Home Or In The Public.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I agree about the training...
> 
> the problem with a gun is it gives you the feeling of invincibality....
> till the "moment of truth".
> ...


 
I would have shot him, im sick of all the criminals gettin away with everything. 

BTW dont shoot in the back it looks bad


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You cannot use deadly force to protect property. Only to prevent "great bodily injury"


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> You cannot use deadly force to protect property. Only to prevent "great bodily injury"


I can , try breakin into my kids room and see if i dont:thumbsup:

whos to say he didnt make a threat, the dead cant talk.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you shoot to kill an you got someone to corroborate that story then it's all good.



GREENPLUM said:


> I can , try breakin into my kids room and see if i dont:thumbsup:
> 
> whos to say he didnt make a threat, the dead cant talk.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> *wrong!!*


 
Under Florida law, there is no "duty to retreat"* if you are attacked in any place you have a lawful right to be*. Instead, you may stand your ground and meet force with force, including deadly force, if you reasonably believe it is necessary to prevent death or great bodily harm to yourself or others. It's a new law, like a year or 2. You can also carry in state parks now, with a ccw of course.

When I said property I didn't mean tools. I meant like vehicles as personal or work. I shouldve clarified that. 
http://www.flsenate.gov/cgi-bin/vie...ate/bills/billtext/html&Tab=session&Submenu=1


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You can think what you want but if you come to Alabama and break into sombodys garage......dont think if somebody shoots and kills you anythings gonna be done about it.:laughing: And they dont hafta lie and say they felt like their life was in danger or anyone else's. Cop even told me if somebody is breaking into your house that I could shoot them through the door...no need to wait for them to come in. They changed the law about all that here a few years ago.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

In KY it's no longer illegal to injure or kill an intruder in your home.


But, you cannot chase an intruder out of your home, shoot and kill. If the intruder is retreating, even if he has killed a family member, you cannot run and chase them down to kill. 

You might want to, and you might want to catch them before they get away, but the only chance you have by law is inside your domain. 

You should have every intent to kill as we know the justice system is useless in providing accurate justice for whatever crime is committed. 


Sorry for them is waking up that day thinking you wasn't prepared. Let their family worship the marble grave marker for their ignorance. I certainly have no pity for the misguided.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Just a few months ago a pawn your car title pawn shop was robbed at gunpoint. The two robbers ran out of the store....the owner took chase on foot after them with a shotgun it was I believe.....shot and killed one guy in the back in the next parking lot over....NO charges filed.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Kill switches and that's all, we have a good place to park and lock our trucks at night, if they want it, they will take it, even the drivers at the car wash, can not figure it out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've already got a kill switch. It's on my Mossberg 500 tactical :whistling2:



hulihan said:


> Kill switches and that's all, we have a good place to park and lock our trucks at night, if they want it, they will take it, even the drivers at the car wash, can not figure it out.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've already got a kill switch. It's on my Mossberg 500 tactical :whistling2:


That's cold..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I might have shot him but......*



GREENPLUM said:


> I would have shot him, im sick of all the criminals gettin away with everything.
> 
> BTW dont shoot in the back it looks bad


 
I had my kids with me at the time in the truck, so in hindsight it would have been better to have just driven off....

killing the fellow might not have left a good impression on my kids. to see.........

they dont know to this day what went down.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Personally, if you can solve without violence, and none of you know me or anything about me, but coming from my mouth, that is a good thing, it is much better, I can not afford to get arrested anymore, nor do I want to spend the rest of my life in jail, for tools and a truck, I am saving it for my kids, I really like being a dad, I may not be the best example, but my son loves how crazy I am, but it is all in good fun !


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

No need for an alarm around here. Retired people and people on welfare.
Retired people don't want it their retired.
People on welfare are to lazy to steal it. Work ha they problay make more than me why work :laughing:.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Fresh on the nightly news.......lady shoots a man in the chest killing him as he attempts to break into her home at 7pm tonight. No big deal really made of it.....everybody cheered.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Mike Royko a Chicago columnist used to write about the accidents that happened with guns. Like sleeping with it under the pillow and oops...
Remind me never to argue with this crowd..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Mike Royko a Chicago columnist used to write about the accidents that happened with guns. Like sleeping with it under the pillow and oops...
> Remind me never to argue with this crowd..


We all know that guns are deadly weapons and should be treated as such. If someone sleeps with a gun that is locked and loaded, I would not trust them with a steak knife. I would never shoot someone over a arguement, unless they made me mad. Just another stupid comment.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Mike Royko a Chicago columnist used to write about the accidents that happened with guns. Like sleeping with it under the pillow and oops...
> Remind me never to argue with this crowd..


 Consider the source.

Too bad he didn't write about all of the times a gun saved a life. Or anyone else in the media for that matter.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

My wife has successfully indoctrinated me because of a childhood friend that had an accident. Im not a shoot to kill type either. But I have no gripe and am impressed when I see someone with good firearms habits. Sometimes the anger, shoot the 
#$%^%^% kill rhetoric begs for a fair and balanced response...we report, you decide.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> we All Know That Guns Are Deadly Weapons And Should Be Treated As Such. If Someone Sleeps With A Gun That Is Locked And Loaded, I Would Not Trust Them With A Steak Knife. I Would Never Shoot Someone Over A Arguement, Unless They Made Me Mad. Just Another Stupid Comment.


 Lol


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

stillaround said:


> My wife has successfully indoctrinated me because of a childhood friend that had an accident. Im not a shoot to kill type either. But I have no gripe and am impressed when I see someone with good firearms habits. Sometimes the anger, shoot the
> #$%^%^% kill rhetoric begs for a fair and balanced response...we report, you decide.


Sorry to hear about your childhood freind Stillaround.

Also sorry to hear about the indoctrination.


----------

